# Dynamitec ultra|vib v2.005 - update: NEW make brass sound dirty demo mp3s!



## Dynamitec (Oct 26, 2006)

*edited*

Hi everybody!

I finished the new version of my vibrato. It's very (VERY!) flexible and allows to create a lot of different vibrato types. My goal was to achive a very realstic and human like vibrato which can be adjusted and tweaked to mimic all kind of human vibratos.

The script is much more efficent now - and: even sounds much better. You have 4 different vibrato preset slots you can edit and use. And: you can smoothly blend two absolutly different presets. For example: a weak and slow vibrato with a strong and fast. And you'll have 127 different vibratos in between.

Version 1.00.10

*Some notes:*

* vibrato works with chords too
* every calculated curve and every vibrato calculation is internal interpolated (depends on quality) and smoothed to get a smooth and nice sound.
* when you create a vibrato in edit mode start with one curve of the "curve..." menu. By default you get a curve which always fits. Start to tweak it from there. Draw some "human" drifts and smooth the curve after this to get a more human and less computer like sound.
* use "view..." -> "extend" to manipulate even more paramaters. "strength" means the strength the pitch is changed with. More means a stronger vibrato, less a weaker vibrato. "tremolo" change the volume "physical-correct" with pitch. "human" adds not only random stuff it changes a lot more - just try it out.
* you'll see the "vibrato speed" menu. Here you can change the speed of the vibrato. (the wavelength of the vibrato curve). You can also change the menu to "vibrato length" this means the wavelength of all the other curves (vibrato mix curve, drift curve spped and pitch).

Version 1.00.30

*Added:*

* more and better internal humanizing
* new factor "velocity" in extended view => 100% means: vibrato is fully controlled by velocity. 0% means: vibrato isn't affected by velocity.

Version 1.10.00

*Removed:*
* quality and smooth settings since they are not needed anymore

*Changed:*
* better vibrato calculation alogrithm
* improved quality of vibrato tone. It sounds much better now! 

Version 2.00.5

*Added:*

* presetsystem. You have up to 10 presets you can use to save vibraots. Every preset slot is filled with a quick demo.

*Changed:*

* bugfix: vibrato wasn't correct if you did some changes in edit mode while playing some notes on keyboard.

*Download here (script + manual):
http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/b-fast/dynamitecUltraVib.zip*

*Download here (manual):
http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/b-fast/dynamitecUltraVibManual.pdf*

*Demo mp3s from a KVR user teacue:*
He did a subtil but realistic vibrato in his demo mp3.

Without vibrato:
http://www.aalencity.com/extern/ksp/teacue-Winterherz-NV.mp3

With ultra vib:
http://www.aalencity.com/extern/ksp/teacue-Winterherz-V.mp3

ZIP:
http://www.aalencity.com/extern/ksp/teacue-ultravib-demo.zip

If those don't work try these links:

*Demo from KVR User teacue with ultra-vib:*
http://download.yousendit.com/46200B6D3DFFAF26

*Demo from KVR User teacue without vibrato:*
http://download.yousendit.com/AC5A3...ww.benjaminstelzer.de/b-fast/teaser.jpg[/img]


----------



## Dynamitec (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: I'm back soon: dynamitec ultra|vib v1.0 teaser*

Btw: you can do some extra stuff now that wasn't possible with my alpha version. I was asked to build in a flat or sharpen note feature. That means: you can draw a pitch curve with detunes a note slightly at begining of the vibrato and than go back to the right pitch as the vibrato gets stronger for example. 

And: there will be a CC which sends out a modulated signal. So you can trigger a EQ to (insert effect for example) change the sound when the string for example leave the spot of best resonance on a violine.


----------



## Thonex (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: I'm back soon: dynamitec ultra|vib v1.0 teaser*

This looks great man!!!!

Nice to have you back :wink:


----------



## Dynamitec (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: dynamitec ultra|vib v1.0 FINISHED!!! Here it is *

Here is the version to download and play with


----------



## Hans Adamson (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: dynamitec ultra|vib v1.0 FINISHED!!! Here it is *

Congratulations!!

Would it be possible to get an mp3 to hear the script at its best?


----------



## Dynamitec (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: dynamitec ultra|vib v1.0 FINISHED!!! Here it is *

Thank you Hans!

I will make some mp3 demos. But didn't have the time yet. I have to make some good sounding presets first. There are so many combinations to create different vibrato types. I have to test first which fit to which instrument. But there will be some demos 

But: at moment you can already download the demo script and test it for yourself if you like


----------



## Dynamitec (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: dynamitec ultra|vib v1.0 - polyphon vibrato - Update 1.0.10 is coming (less CPU!)*

Hi everybody!

In a few hours there will be update 1.00.10. I did some new routines and CPU droped more than 100%. Now at ultra quality CPU is max 6%. At high quality: 3%. And: ultra quality also sounds much better now!


----------



## mathis (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: dynamitec ultra|vib v1.0 - polyphon vibrato - Update 1.0.10 is coming (less CPU!)*

Looks great, keep on the good work.


----------



## Dynamitec (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: dynamitec ultra|vib v1.0 - polyphon vibrato - Update 1.0.10 is coming (less CPU!)*

Thanks!

And here comes version 1.00.10. As i already wrote: CPU dropped more than 100%...at maximum quality this scripts now need 6% at high quality 3%.

Some notes:

- vibrato works with chords too
- every calculated curve and every vibrato calculation is internal interpolated (depends on quality) and smoothed to get a smooth and nice sound.
- when you creat a vibrato in edit mode start with one curve of the "curve..." menu. By default you get a curve which always fits. Start to tweak it from there. Draw some "human" drifts and smooth the curve after this to get a more human and less computer like sound.
- use "view..." -> "extend" to manipulate even more paramaters. "range" means the range the pitch is changed. More means a stronger vibrato, less a weaker vibrato. "tremolo" change the volume "physical-correct" with pitch. "human" adds not only random stuff it changes a lot more - just try it out.
- you'll see the "vibrato speed" menu. Here you can change the speed of the vibrato. (the wavelength of the vibrato curve). You can also change the menu to "vibrato length" this means the wavelength of all the other curves (vibrato mix curve, drift curve spped and pitch).


----------



## Rodney Glenn (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: dynamitec ultra|vib v1.0 - polyphon vibrato - Update 1.0.10 is there (100% less CPU!)*

Thank's Ben. :smile:

R


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: dynamitec ultra|vib v1.0 - polyphon vibrato - Update 1.0.10 is there (100% less CPU!)*

Hi Benjamin,

Welcome back. This looks very cool - you sure do have a way to present things  I am sure it will sound just as great :smile:


----------



## Dynamitec (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: dynamitec ultra|vib v1.0 - polyphon vibrato - Update 1.0.10 is there (100% less CPU!)*

Thanks Nickie! I hope so! *g* :roll:


----------



## Dynamitec (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: dynamitec ultra|vib v1.0 - polyphon vibrato - Update 1.0.10 is there (100% less CPU!)*

Again it's me. I just want to say that the version i post is a demo (it's limited to 250 notes) however i'm not sure how i'll handle licenes. If you are interested in a unlimited version just write me a pm.

*I'LL GIVE AWAY UNLIMITED VERSION *
I'll give a way a unlimited version if someone do a nice little demo (a small piece of music with and without ultra|vib) since i don't have much time at moment. If you want to do this for me just pm me.  I would be glad!


----------



## Dynamitec (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: dynamitec ultra|vib v1.0 - polyphon vibrato - Update 1.0.10 is there (100% less CPU!)*

*removed because of newer update*


----------



## Dynamitec (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: dynamitec ultra|vib v1.0 - polyphon vibrato - Update 1.0.10 is there (100% less CPU!)*

Hehe  For those who are interestend and for those who once voted to give me an award for the longest thread subject...

Here is one line from my script calculating the new pitch height:

vibrato.calculated.pitch_new_mix_ab := (((((((vibrato.pitch_curve[vibrato.preset.start[vibrato_b] + vibrato.position.other_curves] * 120 + vibrato.curve[vibrato.preset.start[vibrato_b] + vibrato.position.vibrato_curve] * (vibrato.mix_curve[vibrato.preset.start[vibrato_b] + vibrato.position.other_curves] / 10)) / 100) * vibrato.calculated.mix_b) / 100) * vibrato.calculated.blend_ab) + (((((vibrato.pitch_curve[vibrato.preset.start[vibrato_a] + vibrato.position.other_curves] * 120 vibrato.curve[vibrato.preset.start[vibrato_a] + vibrato.position.vibrato_curve] * (vibrato.mix_curve[vibrato.preset.start[vibrato_a] + vibrato.position.other_curves] / 10)) / 100) * vibrato.calculated.mix_a) / 100) * (100 - vibrato.calculated.blend_ab))) * (12 * vibrato.calculated.strength_mix_ab)) / 1000 


:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Dynamitec (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: dynamitec ultra|vib v1.0 - polyphon vibrato - NEW Update 1.0.30 [with download]*

Version 1.00.30

Added:

+ more and better internal humanizing
+ new factor "velocity" in extended view => 100% means: vibrato is
fully controlled by velocity. 0% means: vibrato isn't affected by
velocity.

External Link: (Script + Manual)
http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/b-fast/dynamitecUltraVib.zip


----------



## Big Bob (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: dynamitec ultra|vib v1.0 - polyphon vibrato - Update 1.0.10 is there (100% less CPU!)*



Dynamitec @ Sat Oct 28 said:


> Hehe  For those who are interestend and for those who once voted to give me an award for the longest thread subject...
> 
> Here is one line from my script calculating the new pitch height:
> 
> ...



Benjamin, you have to be kidding :o !

To whom ever it is that awards these prizes, I think the one for the longest line of code should be awarded immediately! (Whatever the prize is, he's going to need it a year or so from now when he tries to understand what that assignment statement is all about) :wink: .

God Bless,

Bob

PS I see what you mean about the 'midnight oil burns the best' :mrgreen:


----------



## Dynamitec (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: dynamitec ultra|vib v1.0 - polyphon vibrato - NEW Update 1.0.30 [with download]*

Hi Bob!

Yes i'm still in the scripting mood around midnight  I think i really like this time because it's dark and quiet. No phone, no visitiors - just me and Nils great piece of work  Nils, the new features are all amazing! Thanks again if you read this anytime.

Benjamin


----------



## Dynamitec (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: dynamitec ultra|vib v1.0 - polyphon vibrato UPDATE: manual finished!*

Hi everybody!

*Here is a short manual for ultra|vib:*
http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/b-fast/dynamitecUltraVibManual.pdf (http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/b-fast/dy ... Manual.pdf)

*The full package (manual + script):*
http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/b-fast/dynamitecUltraVib.zip (http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/b-fast/dy ... traVib.zip)

This link contains always the latest version!


----------



## Dynamitec (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: dynamitec ultra|vib v1.0 - polyphon vibrato UPDATE to 1.00.40!*

Hello everybody!

Updated the zips above to Version 1.00.40!

New:

+ setup smooth factor
+ speeded up the script by ca. 10-15%
+ better presets


----------



## Dynamitec (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: dynamitec ultra|vib v1.1 - update - CPU is now only 1% - max! 4% at much better quality*

Updated the ZIP above to Version 1.10.00:

*Removed:*
* quality and smooth settings since they are not needed anymore
(CPU is now 1-2% normally, really fast vibratos need 2-4% CPU)

*Changed:*
* better vibrato calculation alogrithm
* improved quality of vibrato tone. It sounds much better now!


----------



## Hans Adamson (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: dynamitec ultra|vib v2.005 - update: demo mp3s!*

I have tried both streaming and downloading and playing from the hard drive with the same result: it says.....: Bleep. That's it! ???


----------



## Dynamitec (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: dynamitec ultra|vib v2.005 - update: demo mp3s!*

Strange! I can download and hear them...

I try to fix it. Maybe he used a uncommon mp3 encoder.


----------



## Dynamitec (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: dynamitec ultra|vib v2.005 - update: demo mp3s!*

I encoded and reuploaded them again. I hope this helps. It works here...i don't understand this :(


----------



## Hans Adamson (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: dynamitec ultra|vib v2.005 - update: demo mp3s!*

The non-vib version works now.

The vib version just says...: bleep! still... :(

Edit: Actually, now none of them works again. The first example worked once for me, but not any more.


----------



## Dynamitec (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: dynamitec ultra|vib v2.005 - update: demo mp3s!*

Please clear your browser cache and try again...it should work now...any idea why such things could happen? I never had this problem before.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: dynamitec ultra|vib v2.005 - update: demo mp3s!*

I did clear my browser cache - didnt work. BTW, the downloaded mp3 file is only 8kB large.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: dynamitec ultra|vib v2.005 - update: demo mp3s!*

I just re-downloaded the vib mp3. It is 13kB large.


----------



## Dynamitec (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: dynamitec ultra|vib v2.005 - update: demo mp3s!*

Hm, it seems to be a connection problem between you (from USA) and my server (germany). However i don't understand why. We run a lot of websites on this one and never had any trouble. But: i upload the mp3s as a zip file, maybe...if it is no connection but some problem this could work.


----------



## Dynamitec (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: dynamitec ultra|vib v2.005 - update: demo mp3s!*

Here is the zip with the two demos...i'm sorry!

http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/b-fast/teacue-ultravib-demo.zip (http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/b-fast/te ... b-demo.zip)


----------



## Hans Adamson (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: dynamitec ultra|vib v2.005 - update: demo mp3s!*

I am sorry to say this doesn't seem to be working either. I downloaded twice. Both times I get "unexpected end of archive" or smthn like that.

How about an upload to yousendit.com?


----------



## Dynamitec (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: dynamitec ultra|vib v2.005 - update: demo mp3s!*

I upload the demos to another server:

Without vibrato:
http://www.aalencity.com/extern/ksp/teacue-Winterherz-NV.mp3

With ultra vib:
http://www.aalencity.com/extern/ksp/teacue-Winterherz-V.mp3

Please tell me that it works now!


----------



## José Herring (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: dynamitec ultra|vib v2.005 - update: demo mp3s!*

Now I get a file damaged message when I try to unzip.

And yes it has happened to you before. I just didn't mention it the last time because I thought it was an error on my end. I've been trying to hear your vibrato demos for a while now with no luck.

Jose


----------



## José Herring (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: dynamitec ultra|vib v2.005 - update: demo mp3s!*



Dynamitec @ Tue Nov 07 said:


> I upload the demos to another server:
> 
> http://www.aalencity.com/extern/ksp/teacue-Winterherz-without-vibrato.mp3
> http://www.aalencity.com/extern/ksp/teacue-Winterherz-with-ultravib.mp3
> ...



Sorry, but no.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: dynamitec ultra|vib v2.005 - update: demo mp3s!*

The non-vib streams although it stutters some times. The vib version is still just a bleep for me. Maybe someone else has better luck. Maybe its a Homeland Security issue. Maybe you need to change the name of the file...


----------



## Hans Adamson (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: dynamitec ultra|vib v2.005 - update: demo mp3s!*

Try this:

http://www.yousendit.com/


----------



## Dynamitec (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: dynamitec ultra|vib v2.005 - update: demo mp3s!*

I renamed it:

Without vibrato:
http://www.aalencity.com/extern/ksp/teacue-Winterherz-NV.mp3

With ultra vib:
http://www.aalencity.com/extern/ksp/teacue-Winterherz-V.mp3

zip:
http://www.aalencity.com/extern/ksp/teacue-ultravib-demo.zip

I'm going crazy!


----------



## Dynamitec (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: dynamitec ultra|vib v2.005 - update: demo mp3s!*

Ok! I try http://www.yousendit.com.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: dynamitec ultra|vib v2.005 - update: demo mp3s!*



Dynamitec @ Tue Nov 07 said:


> I renamed it:
> 
> Without vibrato:
> http://www.aalencity.com/extern/ksp/teacue-Winterherz-NV.mp3
> ...


Bleeep!


----------



## Dynamitec (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: dynamitec ultra|vib v2.005 - update: demo mp3s!*

I REALLY don't understand this...strange. I can download each of this files. Maybe it's really a connection problem.

*Demo from KVR User teacue with ultra-vib:*
http://download.yousendit.com/46200B6D3DFFAF26

*Demo from KVR User teacue without vibrato:*
http://download.yousendit.com/AC5A3F8D3763C883


----------



## Hans Adamson (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: dynamitec ultra|vib v2.005 - update: demo mp3s!*

works! Sounds nice and subtle! Very Good.


----------



## Dynamitec (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: dynamitec ultra|vib v2.005 - update: demo mp3s!*

Thank you! It was a lot of work. I did the first alpha version 3 or 4 month ago. Now i was working on a KSP job and really learned a lot in doing things fast and efficient. I used all of this new knowledge in this latest version of my script. It's 3800 lines now and it only use 1-4% CPU (depends on the vibrato settings). Starting with Big Bobs SIPS as reference i tried to add features which go beyond the possiblities of the SIPS vibrato. A user here asked me to add some "pitch change" features to do flat violin bendings in the style of 40th years violin players - so it is in. I really tweaked it to the limits of KSP. A lot more would be possible if there wasn't this annoying KSP editor slow down bug in Kontakt.

Btw: for everone here: I'll give out free licenses if someone does cool demo mp3s with ultra|vib!


----------



## Dynamitec (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: dynamitec ultra|vib v2.005 - update: demo mp3s!*

Hi everybody!

I did two fast new demo mp3s:

*Standard Kontakt 2 VSL Solotrumpet with ultra|vib brasswind standard preset:*

http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/b-fast/brass_demo_with_vibrato.mp3 (http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/b-fast/br ... ibrato.mp3)

or if you have trouble downloading the file above:

http://download.yousendit.com/91119EA95E5E0926 

*Standard Kontakt 2 VSL Solotrumpet without vibrato:*

http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/b-fast/brass_demo_without_vibrato.mp3 (http://www.benjaminstelzer.de/b-fast/br ... ibrato.mp3)

or if you have trouble downloading the file above:

http://download.yousendit.com/E4701AA770EA17E0


----------



## sbkp (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: dynamitec ultra|vib v2.005 - update: NEW demo mp3s!*

The download problem is a Firefox thing, I think (at least in my case). IE will download the file just fine. It makes me think there is some header that FF needs that the server isn't providing. This happens to me with lots of people's sites, so you're not alone.


----------



## Dynamitec (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: dynamitec ultra|vib v2.005 - update: NEW demo mp3s!*

Hi sbkp!

Thank you! I'll do a website for all my stuff now and set the headers with php download. Thanks again for the tipp! I talked to my administrator here and he said this will do the trick.


----------



## asseca (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: dynamitec ultra|vib v2.005 - update: demo mp3s!*



Hans Adamson @ 2006-11-07 said:


> I am sorry to say this doesn't seem to be working either. I downloaded twice. Both times I get "unexpected end of archive" or smthn like that.
> 
> How about an upload to yousendit.com?


Same problem here, using WinZip, however I have been able to open it with 7zip ... :wink:


----------



## Justus (Aug 31, 2007)

Hello,
the links are partly broken.
Where can I get a version of ultravib?

Best regards,
Justus


----------



## Dynamitec (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi,

dynamitec|UltraVib can be found here: http://ksp.dynamitec.de

Best,
Benjamin


----------

